# Rex Dateien bearbeiten



## crazy-junge (10. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe da ein Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.
Wie kann ich einen vorhandenen Rex-Datei bearbeiten?
z.B. schneiden oder so...
Also, ich habe einen Rex-Datei, ich brauche aber nicht die komplette Länge,
sondern in der Mitte nur einen Stück.
Ich weiss wie man einen WAV oder MP3 bearbeiten bzw. schneiden kann.
z.B. mit Soundforge oder WaveLab.
So ähnlich will ich auch die Rex-Datei bearbeiten können.
Ich möchte mich jetzt schon für euren Mühe bedanken.
MFG
crazy-junge


----------



## Mythos007 (10. September 2003)

Hallo crazy-junge,

Rex Dateien kannst Du mit dem Programm ReCycle von Propellerheads
nach belieben bearbeiten - gehört allerdings schon ein wenig Ausdauer
dazu, da es meiner Meinung nach nicht einfach zu bedienen ist.

Link => http://www.propellerheads.de/products/recycle/frame.html

In diesem Sinne happy producing - Myhtos


----------



## crazy-junge (10. September 2003)

Hallo Mythos007,
erstmal danke für deinen schnellen Antwort.
Aber leider bin ich genauso schlau wie vorher.
Ich kann einen geöffneten REX-Datei (mit ReCycle geöffnet und PC version) nicht in der Mitte markieren, kopieren oder ausschneiden, und in einen neuen Datei abspeichern.
Kannst du mir vielleicht einpaar Tips geben?

MFG

Crazy-Junge


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. September 2003)

Recycle ist dazu da um eine fertig geschnittene Sounddatei in "Slices" zu unterteilen. 
Aber ich würde mich stark wundern wenn man aus einer Rex datei nicht den Sound als Wav oder als was-weiss-ich exportieren könnte ....  und ihn dann mit einem Wave-Editor weiterbearbeiten könnte ... Aber vielleicht gehts auch nicht. Probier doch einfach mal bei Speichern unter als Wav zu speichern...

2b


----------



## crazy-junge (10. September 2003)

Danke AKM<2b>,
du hast vollkommen recht. 
Daran habe ich garnicht gedacht.
so müsste eigentlich gehen...

machst gut

crazy-junge


----------



## v-tech (2. November 2003)

Lade die Datei dochmal in einen Software Sampler wie Halion etc..  
Ich weiss nicht ob du soetwas benutzt, aber so kann man die einzelnen Slices der Rx2 Datei über die Keyboard Tastatur verteilen und so damit "spielen" und diese auch exportieren...


----------

